# Blister from new boots



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Try a second tight thin sock, like a dress sock, under the snow sock.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

yes a wicking liner and then a thin sb sock


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

A band aid can help to keep on riding; just get a big enough one, otherwise it'll fold/slip. If available at yours, Compeed has great blister plasters.
With time, you'll get thicker skin there which isn't as susceptible anymore.

+1 on changing socks habits. Were your socks too big/slipping doen and folded at the heel? Or too warm? Blisters are usually connected to sweat and rubbing.


----------



## Damaged (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks guys great ideas! I've never even heard of this wicker liner for socks or these blister patches. I'll probably have to go to the drug store to get these things. 

I don't think there was any fold there in my socks. I have a size 8 foot, so I think most socks tend to be a little bigger. I usually pull my socks up before I lace in. it wouldn't say it was too warm, it was in the 30s yesterday and I didn't feel any swishing of fluid in my feet yesterday which usually occurs in spring conditions.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Blister patches are the ONLY fix for blisters! They're hiking/backcountry essentials for a reason. Clean your ankle really well before applying the pad, and it should stay in place for days if you need it to.

If you're getting blisters, there's got to be some rubbing or a pressure point. No heel lift you say?


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

i had something like this last year. On my 2nd day of the season, the Footprint foam insoles I put in were too thick and it made the heel lock on my Ride boot's dig into and cut my heel. Had this stupid wound all-season long. Both Curad and 3M Nexcare make nice blister-specific gel pad bandages. 

I brought boxes of them with me for the rest of the season.


----------



## Damaged (Feb 23, 2013)

Well when I first put on the boot at home, it was snug, and there was no heel lift there. Perhaps when I'm riding there might be a little heel lift but not enough for me to notice. i do remember seeing a tiny ice pebble near the heel when i was inspecting the boot but I'm kind of doubtful that was the actual cause because I lace them pretty tight and I doubt snow would get in them, plus I have the inner lining of my pants going over the boots as double protection.

I ordered the wick liner and I'm going to go buy the patches later today. but today I tried putting on a couple of band aids and then putting a gauze pad on top of that and then taping that all on my heel with scotch tape. then I put on my thinnest snowboard sock (so worn you can see skin of the heel). Instead of wearing the new boots, I used a second hand Burton Moto boots (very flexible and easier to put on) I had been using in between my K2 boots. And… my lesson is that it basically did not help. still hurt, but I didn't let it stop me from riding.


----------



## phiNole (Jan 20, 2016)

I have a similar question and hope you all can help. I own a pair of Burton Motos, size 8.5. I typically wear the same size shoe, and although the snowboard boots are a bit snug just standing still, they feel great when I'm riding.

The only exception to this is that after about 2 days, I get blisters/ripped skin on my rear shin. I'm goofy, so it happens to my left shin. I tried learning switch and setup my board in a regular binding config, and after a few hours, a similar blister started appearing on my right shin. I've tried everything I can think of to stop this from using different pairs of socks (I own all Stance socks now and it doesn't seem to matter) to checking the fit of the boot tongue 1,000 times a day and pulling the sock tight each time.

My question is do you think this can be attributed to the boots, poor toe-edge technique, or perhaps something else, like socks/my body?

I appreciate any suggestions before I decide on getting some huge bandages to cover the area.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

phiNole said:


> My question is do you think this can be attributed to the boots, poor toe-edge technique, or perhaps something else, like socks/my body?
> 
> I appreciate any suggestions before I decide on getting some huge bandages to cover the area.


Is there a single pressure point leading to the blister? Top of the liner maybe?

How tight do you lace the boots?


----------



## phiNole (Jan 20, 2016)

poutanen said:


> Is there a single pressure point leading to the blister? Top of the liner maybe?
> 
> How tight do you lace the boots?


It does seem to be a single pressure point right near the top or at the top of the liner (based on where the blister is on my shin). I've tried using less tension and more tension and it doesn't seem to matter. The Moto has dual zone speed laces, and I typically tighten the top more than the bottom.


----------

